# PCC India???



## rajshilp (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a quick question..to all... Does the PCC you get from Indian Passposrt office has "from date- Till date" kinda thing ? Or it is just a PCC without period mentioned over it ?

I have some real doubts about the PCC I got.

Kindly let me know,
Thanks !!


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Hi

There is no exp date printed on the pcc. how ever by default the pcc is valid for 6 months from the date of issue.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

No Expiry date on mine toooo, they even stamped PCC on our passports...


----------



## RishiRiddhi (Jun 19, 2010)

mr.india said:


> No Expiry date on mine toooo, they even stamped PCC on our passports...


They Stamp PCC on passport!!! Huh..!! 

No expiry on mine PCC as well.. but as far as my consultant told me; Medical and PCC are valid for 12 months from the date of issue - and that become your Neck Trap as time line to land first time in Australia..!

Regards,
Rushi


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

what doubt do u have about the same? different countries have different validity for the PCC. I guess that is the reason why they ask what country do u need the PCC for.


----------



## rajshilp (Jun 19, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> what doubt do u have about the same? different countries have different validity for the PCC. I guess that is the reason why they ask what country do u need the PCC for.


Sorry .. I mis quoted my Qs.. my doubt is does it have date in past from which it is applicable....?

Means is it for period from 1999 to 2010 etc... or its does not have any starting date...??


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

On the pcc letter - date - this is to certify that there is no adverse information regarding Rajshilp holder of Indian passport XYUZXCSH issued at xyzxs on 06.07.2010 which would render him/her ineligible for the grant of travel facilities including visa for Australia. signed & stamped with ref number.

On the passport - police clearance certificate issued for Australia signed and stamped with ref number.

Hope it clears your doubts.


----------



## ikhan (May 28, 2010)

sriikanth said:


> On the pcc letter - date - this is to certify that there is no adverse information regarding Rajshilp holder of Indian passport XYUZXCSH issued at xyzxs on 06.07.2010 which would render him/her ineligible for the grant of travel facilities including visa for Australia. signed & stamped with ref number.
> 
> On the passport - police clearance certificate issued for Australia signed and stamped with ref number.
> 
> Hope it clears your doubts.




I have indian PCC which was issued on 5th Jan 2010.

All my documents showing "Met" including PCC, medical. still im waiting for the visa. What if my PCC expires before Visa Grant.

Dubai PCC expires on 12August.

CSL -Java


----------



## santyboy (Jan 4, 2010)

*Indian PCC in Aus*

I applied for Indian PCC in Sydney VFS and its been a month now and there is no further update, they have also kept my passport. They say it can even take upto eight weeks, the whole process is so pathetic. 

I got my UK PCC in 2 weeks i.e I had to post them all the documents to UK and then they issued my PCC and posted it to me, the whole process was 16 days.


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

hi 

Maybe just wait for another 2 weeks and you should get some news.

IHC visa information - Australia - Police Clearance Certificate - Processing Time


----------



## rajshilp (Jun 19, 2010)

*Visa 175 PCC India*



sriikanth said:


> hi
> 
> Maybe just wait for another 2 weeks and you should get some news.
> 
> IHC visa information - Australia - Police Clearance Certificate - Processing Time


Srikanth,
I got PCC india and I provided same about a month back. Yet I am to receive any itimation from aus gov.No met yet or no visa..
How long it might take? any guess???


----------



## Samarr (Sep 15, 2011)

All,

I need an Indian PCC for me and My wife. Im in Australia(457) and My wife(457 Dependent) went to india and would be back in Australia by Mid of April but Im really confused that how should I proceed for PCC and this entire process is really stressing me out considering I've to get back to CO with in next28 days.

So I would like to have an experts opinion in these circumtances whats the best to get the PCC issued ASAP.My questions would be -

Shall I apply for a PCC for Both of us from Australia ?
PCC checklist mentions that they require Original passports of Indian Nationals.Does anyone know how long they keep the passports for or a certified copy of passport will do ? Reason for asking this is because I've plans too to travel to India in next 7 days and not comfortable in handing over the passport to them.
My Wife can travel back to OZ before the intended date but I'd like to know if there are any other options so to keep the things as they are?
Or shall we consider applying it from India only as I'll be In india in next 7 days and me & my wife both will be there until Mid of April? Generally how long does it take to get the pCC issued if applying from India ?


Appreciate a quick reply to this !!


Cheers/Samar


----------

